# Chat



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi te se incula.. scusa eh.. :rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:aria di casa:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> tutto bene, per fortuna.
> Diciamo nella norma.
> Voi? tutto bene?



Ma proprio su sto thread dovevi debuttare? Perversa! :carneval:

Ciao


----------



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:aria di casa:mrgreen:


tiro fuori formaggio di quello buono e salame super e un rosso di quelli che dico io e mangiamo fuori all'aperto sotto la pergola. aria di casa.


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma proprio su sto thread dovevi debuttare? Perversa! :carneval:
> 
> Ciao


da qualche parte bisogna pure iniziare.
Ciao:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto un uomo che bevesse 3 litri d'acqua al giono, *senza toccare alcolici*.


Ma se li tocca, almeno in Baviera, allora fa anche 5 litri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> se no zozziamo il tred:mrgreen:


Infatti vorrei ricordare che il forum non è una chat. Se proprio dovete chattare, aprite una discussione a parte. Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Discussione per dire solo due parole. Cercate di restarci quà per gli off topic. Grazie.


:rofl: che raffinato che sei Giova' :cooldue:



:applauso:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

embe' ora sono tutti zitti e chattano dove non posso vedere  :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> embe' ora sono tutti zitti e chattano dove non posso vedere  :rotfl:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLWy0ssBgw

:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

*Admin*

non puoi mica pretendere che ti si insulti in pubblica piazza!:carneval:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> embe' ora sono tutti zitti e chattano dove non posso vedere  :rotfl:


 in due parole è difficile


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:aria di casa:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

cioè?

che OT è in una discussione sugli OT?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> se no zozziamo il tred:mrgreen:


 Ciao!:ciao::salta: :cincin2: e naturalmente... :sci:


Però, hai ragione, non sozziamo il thread :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao!:ciao::salta: :cincin2: e naturalmente... :sci:
> 
> 
> Però, hai ragione, non sozziamo il thread :rotfl:


 vai in chat che ti devo aggiornare sugli ultimi gossip:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non puoi mica pretendere che ti si insulti in pubblica piazza!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Discussione per dire solo due parole. Cercate di restarci quà per gli off topic. Grazie.


 Se la maggioranza ritiene o.t. dei post ...scompariranno, no? :kungfu:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se la maggioranza ritiene o.t. dei post ...scompariranno, no? :kungfu:


ma quel sistema non è per gli OT
e non è a maggioranza

a proposito
chissà che succede se + di 10 utenti segnalano un post come pregevole
(magari è difficile che succeda )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quel sistema non è per gli OT
> e non è a maggioranza
> 
> a proposito
> ...


 L'ho appena fatto per questo per capire come funziona.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho appena fatto per questo per capire come funziona.


 a me? 



:bleble:


che infame ...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

però, seriamente, secondo me bisognerebbe rendere obbligatoria la motivazione


in subordine 
sarebbe anche utile sapere chi ha fatto la segnalazione 
vabbè in alcuni casi è evidente
ma nei rarissimi casi in cui un essere senziente può risultare sgradevole senza averne l'intenzione, un conto è che tale lo reputi 1 persona che stima e un'altro è che lo dicano 800 persone che schifa


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Giugno 2010)

.... posa rilassata...stesso taglio di capelli.... benissimo!!!:mrgreen:
Bentornata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti ho segnalato come apprezzamento!! :hockey::triste:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> vai in chat che ti devo aggiornare sugli ultimi gossip:carneval:




Eteocle non potresti cambiare avatar per favore?

se no poi mi riesce difficile dire che mi è passata la voglia di trombare


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho segnalato come apprezzamento!! :hockey::triste:


 

e da cosa si capisce?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e da cosa si capisce?


 Che ne so?:rotfl:
Non riesco a vedere niente... :sonar:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e da cosa si capisce?


ci sarà un + o un -


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ci sarà un + o un -


ho capito
(grazie a persa ne ho di entrambi i tipi )

il quadratino nella colonna di sinistra è grigio per gli apprezzamenti
e rosso per la vergogna di chi ti segnala senza dirlo :carneval:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho capito
> (grazie a persa ne ho di entrambi i tipi )
> 
> il quadratino nella colonna di sinistra è grigio per gli apprezzamenti
> e rosso per la vergogna di chi ti segnala senza dirlo :carneval:


e il rosa confetto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Ok sto provando a disapprovare tutti...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> e il rosa confetto?:mrgreen:


è per gli utenti che si vantano di avere un bel lato B :mexican:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho capito
> (grazie a persa ne ho di entrambi i tipi )
> 
> il quadratino nella colonna di sinistra è grigio per gli apprezzamenti
> e rosso per la vergogna di chi ti segnala senza dirlo :carneval:



No scusa... dove?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

ops!

ora me ne è comparso anche 1 verde

sarà positivo o significa che chi mi ha segnalato ha lo squaraus?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No scusa... dove?


a sinistra della colonna dove è indicata la discussione in cui c'è il post segnalato


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a sinistra della colonna dove è indicata la discussione in cui c'è il post segnalato



Ok, prova a disprezzarmi per favore. Non sarà uno sforzo, su...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, prova a disprezzarmi per favore. Non sarà uno sforzo, su...


 
ti ho apprezzato per i motivi che ti ho indicato 

bello il messaggino che compare dopo l'invio


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

kid mi dici poi che colore ha il tuo quadratino?


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid mi dici poi che colore ha il tuo quadratino?



Mi sento un rincoglionito... ma dove stà? :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sento un rincoglionito... ma dove stà? :rotfl:


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php



Ah ok... ammazza che visibilità! C'ho messo due ore a trovarlo! Grazie comunque!

P.S.

E' grigio... mi dice punti 10... ne ho più del doppio sulla patente!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ops!
> 
> ora me ne è comparso anche 1 verde
> 
> sarà positivo o significa che chi mi ha segnalato ha lo squaraus?


E' dinamico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah ok... ammazza che visibilità! C'ho messo due ore a trovarlo! Grazie comunque!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> E' grigio... mi dice punti 10... ne ho più del doppio sulla patente!


Più punti hai meglio è. Tutti partono da 10.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah ok... ammazza che visibilità! C'ho messo due ore a trovarlo! Grazie comunque!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> E' grigio... mi dice punti 10... ne ho più del doppio sulla patente!



Ora ne ho uno verde pure io e ho 15 punti... ma non si capisce chi mi  ha gradito! Admin, sta roba fa cagare! :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

kid ho provato a disprezzarti un post diverso per farti notare la differenza ma mi dice che prima devo s-re-putazzare altri

dal che evinco  che la stessa persona che mi ha reputato negativamente 2 volte (ed emerge dal tenore dei commenti che era la stessa) ha fatto un bel po' di lavoretti in giro


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' dinamico


 
squaraus dinamico?:mexican:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid ho provato a disprezzarti un post diverso per farti notare la differenza ma mi dice che prima devo s-re-putazzare altri
> 
> dal che evinco  che la stessa persona che mi ha reputato negativamente 2 volte (ed emerge dal tenore dei commenti che era la stessa) ha fatto un bel po' di lavoretti in giro



Io non ci capisco na mazza davvero. Se dovete dirmi che siete innamorati di me oppure che vi sto sui maroni, per favore ditemelo chiaro e tondo.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora ne ho uno verde pure io e ho 15 punti... ma non si capisce chi mi ha gradito! Admin, sta roba fa cagare! :mexican:


io ne ho:
2 verdi 
1 grigio
2 della MIV

per un totale di 11 punti

ma come si arriva a 11 punti?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Più punti hai meglio è. Tutti partono da 10.


Boh io non vedo una mazza:condom:


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Più punti hai meglio è. Tutti partono da 10.


... e la: "*standing ovation^^*" quanto vale?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh io non vedo una mazza:condom:


 
vuoi che ti segnali?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vuoi che ti segnali?


Ti giuro, fallo... son orba pero':condom:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vuoi che ti segnali?


Visto!

Grazie:up:


----------



## Micia (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Più punti hai meglio è. Tutti partono da 10.


 
ciao Adminne.


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Eteocle non potresti cambiare avatar per favore?
> 
> se no poi mi riesce difficile dire che mi è passata la voglia di trombare


 ma nemmeno per sogno...almeno fintanto che tu hai quel pezzo di figacciona come avatar:carneval:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

*prove tecniche*

***** 
cazzorum

merda 

cacca

vaffanculo:mexican:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

figa


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

*ot*

ma che roba è?

si censura la parola_ *****_ e il resto no?

Staff, fa ridere sta scelta. 

Ma va bene cozi:mrgreen:

*GIUSY, scusa l'ot.*


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che roba è?
> 
> si censura la parola_ *****_ e il resto no?
> 
> ...


pensavo avessi deciso di farti bannare ad ogni costo :mexican:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensavo avessi deciso di farti bannare ad ogni costo :mexican:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, diamoci TUTTI una calmata dai.


ot ma chi è quello nell'avatar? massimo ghini?


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ot ma chi è quello nell'avatar? massimo ghini?



E siamo già a quota due esseri umani che non hanno visto Lost...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E siamo già a quota due esseri umani che non hanno visto Lost...


Tre con me :condom: !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E siamo già a quota due esseri umani che non hanno visto Lost...


 io l'ho visto (come già detto non con grande attenzione, dopo l'orso, e non tutte le stagioni), ma il personaggio non l'avevo ricopnosciuto subito. Anche perché ce ne sono altri più interessanti, per me. Per un certo periodo ho usato      

	
	
		
		
	


	




   come avatar


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> io l'ho visto (come già detto non con grande attenzione, dopo l'orso, e non tutte le stagioni), ma il personaggio non l'avevo ricopnosciuto subito. Anche perché ce ne sono altri più interessanti, per me. Per un certo periodo ho usato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stica... un pò banalotto come personaggio, ma ha il suo perchè, lo ammetto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Stica... un pò banalotto come personaggio, ma ha il suo perchè, lo ammetto!


 Beh etoecle usa J. Deep...


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh etoecle usa J. Deep...


persa...non uso johnny deep solo perchè è francamente un bell'uomo...ma perchè è un attore interessante e molto comunicativo...un gran bell'attore insomma...se volevo mettere uno banalotto mettevo un tronista qualsiasi...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Si vabe' Johnny calati le mutande, che parliamo dopo.


(Sognando, sognando...)


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' Johnny calati le mutande, che parliamo dopo.
> 
> 
> (Sognando, sognando...)


sai che non ho capito il perchè della parentesi? sognando sognando io (inteso come JD) o tu (con JD)?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito il perchè della parentesi? sognando sognando io (inteso come JD) o tu (con JD)?


Io con JD ovviamente


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io con JD ovviamente


 ah!
un succedaneo va bene lo stesso?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ah!
> un succedaneo va bene lo stesso?:carneval:


Arghh, son fidanzata... il colpaccio la farei solo per l'originale:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Arghh, son fidanzata... il colpaccio la farei solo per l'originale:carneval:


 mi sono perso un pezzo...non sarà ancora il pakistano (?)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi sono perso un pezzo...non sarà ancora il pakistano (?)


Non te lo sei perso...l'ho tenuto segreto, scaramanzia 'sto forum m'ha sempre portato merda:rotfl:

No l'indiano e' stato mandato tempo fa...questo  e' nuovo di zecca e in meno di un anno son capitolata.

Anche le iene hanno un *quore*:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

via!

si tifa!


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non te lo sei perso...l'ho tenuto segreto, scaramanzia 'sto forum m'ha sempre portato merda:rotfl:
> 
> No l'indiano e' stato mandato tempo fa...questo e' nuovo di zecca e in meno di un anno son capitolata.
> 
> Anche le iene hanno un *quore*:carneval:


 beh..le mie migliori congratulazioni e....inculo alla iena!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> persa...non uso johnny deep solo perchè è francamente un bell'uomo...ma perchè è un attore interessante e molto comunicativo...un gran bell'attore insomma...se volevo mettere uno banalotto mettevo un tronista qualsiasi...


 L'hai messo perché ti assomiglia... :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai messo perché ti assomiglia... :up:


 eh magari..per è vera una cosa...credo che il taglio degli occhi sia simile...ovvio che io sia la copia dopo un'  incidente stradale:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non te lo sei perso...l'ho tenuto segreto, scaramanzia 'sto forum m'ha sempre portato merda:rotfl:
> 
> No l'indiano e' stato mandato tempo fa...questo e' nuovo di zecca e in meno di un anno son capitolata.
> 
> Anche le iene hanno un *quore*:carneval:


 ..in un anno ...alla faccia! 

:salta:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> eh magari..per è vera una cosa...credo che il taglio degli occhi sia simile...ovvio che io sia la copia dopo un' incidente stradale:carneval:


 Scherzavo, ma non tanto... :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

*ma...*

se però fossi assomigliato anche vagamente a che ne so...Daniele Interrante..ti garantisco che non lo avrei messo mica come avatar anche se è un bell'uomo...
per chi non lo sapesse daniele interrante è un ex tronsta/isola dei famosi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Lascia stare che in certe trasmissioni come opinionista, rispetto ad altri, fa la figura dell'intellettuale... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lascia stare che in certe trasmissioni come opinionista, rispetto ad altri, fa la figura dell'intellettuale... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
adesso però vorrei sapere come ti trovi a guarare trasmissioni dove un opinionista è peggio di interrante....:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> adesso però vorrei sapere come ti trovi a guarare trasmissioni dove un opinionista è peggio di interrante....:carneval:


 Mi è capitato di addormentarmi con la tv accesa ... :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di addormentarmi con la tv accesa ... :carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

lo scrivo qui...buonanotte a tutti (quasi tutti)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lo scrivo qui...buonanotte a tutti (quasi tutti)


 Buonanotte Ete ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lo scrivo qui...buonanotte a tutti (quasi tutti)


a me no? subito 10 punti in meno :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lo scrivo qui...buonanotte a tutti (quasi tutti)


Goodnight kiss


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> se però fossi assomigliato anche vagamente a che ne so...Daniele Interrante..ti garantisco che non lo avrei messo mica come avatar anche se è un bell'uomo...
> per chi non lo sapesse daniele interrante è un ex tronsta/isola dei famosi...


Non e' brutto...anche se dovrebbero mandarlo a raccogliere pomodori...pero' con quel taglio di capelli alla Spock non lo si puo' guardare


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:aria di casa:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*chi fa la spiega peffavore?*

ma che è " aggiungi alla reputazione di " in alto a dx.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che è " aggiungi alla reputazione di " in alto a dx.


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=new_faq_category_rules#faq_faq_automoderazione


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non te lo sei perso...l'ho tenuto segreto, scaramanzia 'sto forum m'ha sempre portato merda:rotfl:
> 
> No l'indiano e' stato mandato tempo fa...questo e' nuovo di zecca e in meno di un anno son capitolata.
> 
> Anche le iene hanno un *quore*:carneval:


 mi auguro che non sia un olandese: come caspita fanno a parlare d'amore gli olandesi?
quanto si sputano in faccia?
con quei suoni gutturali sembrano sempre in preda ad un esorcismo:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che non sia un olandese: come caspita fanno a parlare d'amore gli olandesi?
> quanto si sputano in faccia?
> con quei suoni gutturali sembrano sempre in preda ad un esorcismo:singleeye:


Non e' olandese...e' uno yankee e parla anche italiano


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' olandese...e' uno yankee e parla anche italiano


 meno male...gli sputacchi in faccia sono fastidiosi


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=new_faq_category_rules#faq_faq_automoderazione


grazie giovà.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

admin, spiace che non si riesca a mantenere qua dentro tutti gli ot brevi, ma è tecnicamente difficile perchè le risposte nascono dentro i vari thread e come fai a rispondere qua a  quello che hai letto di là.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

prova.da  ho conosciuto il conte


a kid


è vero:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> prova.da  ho conosciuto il conte
> 
> 
> a kid
> ...



Sei una fata! :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

vado che c'ho da fa'!
buona serata a tutti (o quasi)....


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..come me... :lipstick:


Ti credo sulla parola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> io sono più un tipo alla bisset invece:carneval::carneval:


 :up::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola


 Aspetta che scansisco le foto d'epoca...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspetta che scansisco le foto d'epoca...


 ok


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up::carneval::carneval:


chetteridi?
ci somigliamo moltissimo, entrambe abbiamo le efelidi:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> chetteridi?
> ci somigliamo moltissimo, entrambe abbiamo le efelidi:mrgreen:


 Perché io e l'antonelli? gemelle! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Credo che Iris parlasse di altro talento però.
> Se un uomo ha delle caratteristiche speciali, se ha delle marce per cui la sua donna gli perdona le corna è un altro discorso.(ovviamente fra loro)
> terra a terra, se uno che non mi pare valga un cazzo mette pure le corna alla sua donna io rimango basita.
> ...


Senti. Ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo. Va bene?
Non sono e non siamo qui per giustificare le nostre cose intime alle "carampane" di tradimento.net. Se te o le altre amate parlare delle vostre cose intime, affari vostri. Abbiamo tutti gli interessi del mondo a fare in modo che una cosa sacra e inviolabile come un matrimonio appaia in un certo modo in questo forum. Dove tu abbia letto che sono felice e contenta non lo so. Leggendo il forum siamo arrivati solo alla triste considerazione di una colossale delusione. Tutti e due estremamente delusi. Ti va bene così? I motivi per cui una donna contrae matrimonio con un uomo, sono cazzi suoi, anche se ammetto, fa comodo, far apparire in società tutto ciccì coccò. Almeno nel bene e nel male, il nostro è stato un rapporto vero. Reale. Vissuto. Ti va bene così? Serve altro? Ho già detto a Marì che se vuole rispondo come posso a tutte le domande del caso, ma in privè. Cosa poi c'entri la mia vicenda matrimoniale con il tema del forum proprio non lo so. Cosa c'è da capire? Probabilmente il mio matrimonio sarebbe stata una realtà tutta differente con un altro uomo. E lo stesso dicasi per lui. Ci siamo solo pesantemente delusi l'uno l'altro. Per esempio mio marito è fatto al 98% di emozioni. Va bene? Lui riesce a vivere fino in fondo le sue emozioni. Io no. Gli ho detto in tutte le lingue che se anche non le sente e non le vede, non è detto che non ci siano. Invece lui ha scoperto che non ci sono. Ha pianto come una fontana tre notti e poi ha chiuso. E se chiude, chiude. Per esempio io ho doti per svolgere un certo tipo di lavoro, lui a fare il mio lavoro andrebbe in depressione dopo 3 giorni. Alla fine della fiera abbiamo solo visto di essere due persone troppo diverse. Mi pare però che ci sia amore, nel cercare di trovare il modo che ognuno dei due possa raggiungere la propria felicità.
Va bene così? 
Sempre a giudicare gli altri eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Senti. Ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo. Va bene?
> *Non sono e non siamo qui per giustificare le nostre cose intime alle "carampane" di tradimento.net. Se te o le altre amate parlare delle vostre cose intime, affari vostri.* Abbiamo tutti gli interessi del mondo a fare in modo che una cosa sacra e inviolabile come un matrimonio appaia in un certo modo in questo forum. Dove tu abbia letto che sono felice e contenta non lo so. *Leggendo il forum siamo arrivati solo alla triste considerazione di una colossale delusione. Tutti e due estremamente delusi.* Ti va bene così? I motivi per cui una donna contrae matrimonio con un uomo, sono cazzi suoi, anche se ammetto, fa comodo, far apparire in società tutto ciccì coccò. Almeno nel bene e nel male, il nostro è stato un rapporto vero. Reale. Vissuto. Ti va bene così? Serve altro? Ho già detto a Marì che se vuole rispondo come posso a tutte le domande del caso, ma in privè. *Cosa poi c'entri la mia vicenda matrimoniale con il tema del forum proprio non lo so*. Cosa c'è da capire? Probabilmente il mio matrimonio sarebbe stata una realtà tutta differente con un altro uomo. E lo stesso dicasi per lui. Ci siamo solo pesantemente delusi l'uno l'altro. Per esempio mio marito è fatto al 98% di emozioni. Va bene? Lui riesce a vivere fino in fondo le sue emozioni. Io no. Gli ho detto in tutte le lingue che se anche non le sente e non le vede, non è detto che non ci siano. Invece lui ha scoperto che non ci sono. Ha pianto come una fontana tre notti e poi ha chiuso. E se chiude, chiude. Per esempio io ho doti per svolgere un certo tipo di lavoro, lui a fare il mio lavoro andrebbe in depressione dopo 3 giorni. Alla fine della fiera abbiamo solo visto di essere due persone troppo diverse. Mi pare però che ci sia amore, nel cercare di trovare il modo che ognuno dei due possa raggiungere la propria felicità.
> Va bene così?
> Sempre a giudicare gli altri eh?


E allora?
Te ne vai?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo...
> Chi ama un uomo di talento, credo sia innamorata anche dell'artista, oltre che dell'uomo. Non puoi scindere le due cose.
> E poi veramente parliamo di situazioni particolarissime. Non sappiamo se quegli uomini non si siano fatti perdonare...non lo sappiamo davvero.


Forse allora questo è un altro dei miei errori. Non sono mai stata capace di vedere e valutare l'artista. Nei primi anni mi lusingava l'idea che lui mi portasse in giro per il mondo con lui. Ma da quando gli dissi che io non me la sentivo di seguirlo se si trasferiva a Berlino, ha chiuso anche per di lì. Non mi ha mai più permesso di sapere dove suonava e quando. Stai certa che quegli uomini non si sono fatti perdonare. Non ne avevano affatto bisogno.
Perchè avevano chi o cosa riempiva certi vuoti. Come dire, va bene, sono stato un pessimo marito, ma sono pur sempre un dio in altri campi. E tutti gli uomini di successo sono fatti così. Almeno non sono dei mediocri. Ma spaventa la loro libertà, o se preferisci, il coraggio di vivere le emozioni fino in fondo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu come puoi stabilire quale è la giusta emotività?
> 
> I rapporti fuggevoli si basano proprio sull'emotività, si chiamano così perchè privilegiano quell'aspetto nel quale danno  100 per un verso e 0 per un altro...
> D'accordo, per te è squallido, e rispetto il tuo sentire: ieri ho vissuto un rapporto "fuggevole" con un nuovo amante, non so se e quanti ce ne saranno ancora tra me e lui, ma ti garantisco che quello di ieri già mi ha dato moltissimo per quel che riguarda l'emotività - se vuoi credermi.
> ...


Nessuna come te qui dentro, incarna, il modo di pensare di mio marito.
E mi pare giusto il titolo di utente contessa.
 Certo io sono felice di me stessa, e con me stessa. 
Ma sono ancora convinta che mutare il proprio io, per fare felice un uomo che ami, sia sbagliato. Rischi di finire prigioniera di lui.
Fare felice lui? Impossibile. Per fare felice lui, dovrei cambiare tutta me stessa. Non ce la farei mai. Per anni ho avuto paura, sensi di colpa e inadeguatezza, poi l'ho lasciato andare a briglia sciolta. Stranamente ha iniziato ad essere dolce, premuroso, e pieno di entusiasmo. Tu non sai come riesce a deprimersi lui. Il peggio si è avuto dopo che è tornato da una tournè nel 2003, passò un mese a piangere. Poi disse: finalmente sono diventato me stesso e non mi fermerò mai più. Del resto mentre io ascoltavo Miguel Bosè o papà Claudio lui era ossessionato dalla musica di Gustav Mahler.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Nessuna come te qui dentro, incarna, il modo di pensare di mio marito.
> *E mi pare giusto il titolo di utente contessa.*
> Certo io sono felice di me stessa, e con me stessa.
> *Ma sono ancora convinta che mutare il proprio io, per fare felice un uomo che ami, sia sbagliato. Rischi di finire prigioniera di lui.*
> Fare felice lui? Impossibile. Per fare felice lui, dovrei cambiare tutta me stessa. Non ce la farei mai. Per anni ho avuto paura, sensi di colpa e inadeguatezza, poi l'ho lasciato andare a briglia sciolta. Stranamente ha iniziato ad essere dolce, premuroso, e pieno di entusiasmo. Tu non sai come riesce a deprimersi lui. Il peggio si è avuto dopo che è tornato da una tournè nel 2003, passò un mese a piangere. Poi disse: finalmente sono diventato me stesso e non mi fermerò mai più. Del resto mentre io ascoltavo Miguel Bosè o papà Claudio lui era ossessionato dalla musica di Gustav Mahler.


Infatti ho assunto il titolo perchè pur non conoscendo questo fantomatico conte tutti mi dicevano che sono lui, sono identica a lui, la penso allo stesso modo.

Io sono d'accordo che non bisogna snaturarsi per farsi felici a vicenda, nel matrimonio. Che si arriva a certe decisioni non per noncuranza, pressapochismo, leggerezza.....ma perchè si è valutata bene e a lungo la situazione, perchè si è passati attraverso certi dolori che magari hanno fatto ridimensionare tutto il resto.

Qui però nessuno sembra pensare a queste opzioni: e lo dico senza ombra di critica o di lamentela, sia ben chiaro, ma mi fa strano, perchè coloro che scrivono qui dimostrano un certo grado di cultura e di spirito critico. 
Non mi sembra che Astro abbia voluto imporre un modello di matrimonio fattibile da tutti, oppure giusto e auspicabile per tutti: leggendola senza conoscere lei e il marito l'impressione è quella di una storia messa in campo per mostrare una strada alternativa che essi perseguono con fatica, come con fatica fanno molte altre coppie.

Anche il divorzio non è fattibile o auspicabile per tutti, il fatto (sacrosanto) che sia stato  inserito nella legislazione italiana non lo rende per questo la migliore soluzione in tutti i casi.

Come si fa a citare i vari Mastroianni, Fellini, Kalo.... ritenendoli casi 
particolarissimi? E dire che taluni si tradivano, ma erano innamorati?
Allora in questi casi il tradimento diventa giustificabile perchè si tratta di anime elette?
Ma ogni coppia è un caso particolarissimo!


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non normale. Ma come un dato di fatto. Mai scritto di essere contenta però. Ma neanche sto lì a sprofondare nel dolore, per cose che ai miei occhi sono solo cazzate.


Diciamo che questo post non fa una piega: se il sistema di valori e di priorità nella coppia X non vede come problematico un certo tipo di comportamento e non limitativo dell'altrui espressione nè tantomeno umiliante rispetto alla sfera sentimental/sessuale altrui è ovvio che non ci si sta a crocifiggere e ad annegare nelle lacrime costantemente....
Il fatto che anche io la veda diversamente e strabuzzi gli occhi rispetto a certe affermazioni non vuol dire che uno può per interesse,convenienza, abitudine, piacere, normalità, normale spirito compromesso e adattamento, autocritica rispetto a propri comportamenti o mancanze
 non vuol dire che alcuni possan trovar normale quello che io chiamo accontentamento o convenienza ma che invece loro vedono magari come spirito di adattamento... ci può stare, è nelal natura delle cose... non credo che sian in poche/i a ragionar così...


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> fianchi larghi: ingrassa presto... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ahò, che c'avresti da di' su li fianchi larghi mo'?:rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Senti. Ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo. Va bene?
> Non sono e non siamo qui per giustificare le nostre cose intime alle "carampane" di tradimento.net. Se te o le altre amate parlare delle vostre cose intime, affari vostri. Abbiamo tutti gli interessi del mondo a fare in modo che una cosa sacra e inviolabile come un matrimonio appaia in un certo modo in questo forum. Dove tu abbia letto che sono felice e contenta non lo so. Leggendo il forum siamo arrivati solo alla triste considerazione di una colossale delusione. *Tutti e due estremamente delusi. *Ti va bene così? I motivi per cui una donna contrae matrimonio con un uomo, sono cazzi suoi, anche se ammetto, fa comodo, far apparire in società tutto ciccì coccò. Almeno nel bene e nel male, il nostro è stato un rapporto vero. Reale. Vissuto. Ti va bene così? Serve altro? Ho già detto a Marì che se vuole rispondo come posso a tutte le domande del caso, ma in privè. Cosa poi c'entri la mia vicenda matrimoniale con il tema del forum proprio non lo so. Cosa c'è da capire? *Probabilmente il mio matrimonio sarebbe stata una realtà tutta differente con un altro uomo. E lo stesso dicasi per lui. Ci siamo solo pesantemente delusi l'uno l'altro*. Per esempio mio marito è fatto al 98% di emozioni. Va bene? Lui riesce a vivere fino in fondo le sue emozioni. Io no. Gli ho detto in tutte le lingue che se anche non le sente e non le vede, non è detto che non ci siano. Invece lui ha scoperto che non ci sono. Ha pianto come una fontana tre notti e poi ha chiuso. E se chiude, chiude. Per esempio io ho doti per svolgere un certo tipo di lavoro, lui a fare il mio lavoro andrebbe in depressione dopo 3 giorni. Alla fine della fiera abbiamo solo visto di essere due persone troppo diverse. Mi pare però che ci sia amore, nel cercare di trovare il modo che ognuno dei due possa raggiungere la propria felicità.
> Va bene così?
> Sempre a giudicare gli altri eh?


Aver scritto questa cosa ti fa onore (parlo della frase in neretto...il resto non lo commento)... nel senso che ci vedo parecchia autocritica... chiunque tu sia (te stessa, lui, a volte te e a volte lui) hai scritto una cosa saggia secondo me...


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Senti. Ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo. Va bene?
> Non sono e non siamo qui per giustificare le nostre cose intime alle "carampane" di tradimento.net. Se te o le altre amate parlare delle vostre cose intime, affari vostri. Abbiamo tutti gli interessi del mondo a fare in modo che una cosa sacra e inviolabile come un matrimonio appaia in un certo modo in questo forum. Dove tu abbia letto che sono felice e contenta non lo so. Leggendo il forum siamo arrivati solo alla triste considerazione di una colossale delusione. Tutti e due estremamente delusi. Ti va bene così? I motivi per cui una donna contrae matrimonio con un uomo, sono cazzi suoi, anche se ammetto, fa comodo, far apparire in società tutto ciccì coccò. Almeno nel bene e nel male, il nostro è stato un rapporto vero. Reale. Vissuto. Ti va bene così? Serve altro? Ho già detto a Marì che se vuole rispondo come posso a tutte le domande del caso, ma in privè. Cosa poi c'entri la mia vicenda matrimoniale con il tema del forum proprio non lo so. Cosa c'è da capire? Probabilmente il mio matrimonio sarebbe stata una realtà tutta differente con un altro uomo. E lo stesso dicasi per lui. Ci siamo solo pesantemente delusi l'uno l'altro. Per esempio mio marito è fatto al 98% di emozioni. Va bene? Lui riesce a vivere fino in fondo le sue emozioni. Io no. Gli ho detto in tutte le lingue che se anche non le sente e non le vede, non è detto che non ci siano. Invece lui ha scoperto che non ci sono. Ha pianto come una fontana tre notti e poi ha chiuso. E se chiude, chiude. Per esempio io ho doti per svolgere un certo tipo di lavoro, lui a fare il mio lavoro andrebbe in depressione dopo 3 giorni. Alla fine della fiera abbiamo solo visto di essere due persone troppo diverse. Mi pare però che ci sia amore, nel cercare di trovare il modo che ognuno dei due possa raggiungere la propria felicità.
> Va bene così?
> Sempre a giudicare gli altri eh?


Prendo atto di questa tuo sfogo  pieno di partecipazione emotiva ma non capisco cazzo vuoi da me.
MI domandi se mi va bene e se mi serve altro?? A me?
Io ho espresso delle mie opinioni e dei miei pensieri dopo avere letto quello che tu e tuo marito avete voluto far sapere ad un pubblico di lettori di un forum  tramite i vostri scritti sulla VOSTRA vita coniugale a tutto tondo e mi domandi cosa c'entri la vostra vita matrimoniale con il forum???Se in qualche modo ti ho offesa dicendo che non percepisco amore me ne scuso ma questo è. 
Quanto alle "carampane" non so quanti anni tu abbia ma credo che siamo coetanee all'incirca.
Se poi tu ti ci senti problemi tuoi. Io a 43 (ancora per poco) non mi ci sento nè spiritualmente,nè fisicamente né mentalmente.
Buona serata a te , a tuo marito e alle tue amiche


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> che noia che barba, che barba che noia:condom:


 
ti apprezzo


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti apprezzo


fatti non pugnette


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Questa è fantastica!!! :up:
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


queto pure l'ho apprezzato molto


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> fatti non pugnette


non me lo consente

devo averti già apprezzato prima


quanti apprezzamenti bisogna dare prima di poter riapprezzare lo stesso utente?

(nel frattempo, pugnette :mexican


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non me lo consente
> 
> devo averti già apprezzato prima
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque hai frainteso. Vedevo già il tenero virgulto di un amore che sbocciava:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ah ma perchè secondo te, bisogna sposarsi per fare sesso?
> Ci siamo sposati perchè all'epoca fui messa sotto aut aut. Mi disse *o stiamo insieme con qualche obiettivo tipo matrimonio o ci lasciamo perchè io ne ho già le palle piene della nostra storia.*
> Mica tutte possono vantare la tua bella vita. Per tante è un compromesso. Non tutte incontrano il principe azzurro sai?
> Sesso è una gran bella cosa. Ma spiegami una cosa Iris: se lui ne ha voglia e io no, o io lo faccio controvoglia o cosa? Guarda che se una donna lo fa sentire desiderato e lo corteggia, e lei gli piace, lui ci sta. O passo la vita a corrergli dietro, o mi faccio la mia vita. Alla fine della fiera, so di non aver diviso nessuna vita con lui. Fece il maritino devoto i primi sei mesi di matrimonio, poi iniziò ad annoiarsi da matti con me, ma l'ho già lasciato due volte, se è per questo: lui non ha fatto una piega e mi ha detto, " Fai come ti pare, per fortuna mia *ho chi mi ama*!". A sto punto?


  

mi si è slogata la mascella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi si è slogata la mascella


 Non reggi tanto romanticismo, eh?


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi si è slogata la mascella


dalla premessa alla promessa:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi riquoto..*dove è l'obbligo di sposarsi.*
> Perchè una donna o un uomo, al giorno d'oggi deve contrarre matrimonio per motivi diversi da quelli sentimentali (escludendo il caso della velina che sposa il riccone)


 
quoto


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto


a che pagina sei?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

in verità avrei dovuto quotare una raffica di interventi di lettrice asu persa tink e non mi ricordo più chi altro


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità avrei dovuto quotare una raffica di interventi di lettrice *asu* persa tink e non mi ricordo più chi altro


basta e avanza:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> a che pagina sei?:carneval::carneval:


piano piano che ci arrivo :mrgreen:

ma non siete andati al mare?
non avete fatto una sosta per crampi alle dita? :mexican:


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> piano piano che ci arrivo :mrgreen:
> 
> ma non siete andati al mare?
> non avete fatto una sosta per crampi alle dita? :mexican:


Macchè, come soldatini in trincea eravamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (30 Giugno 2010)

Se avessi capito anche solo 1\4 dei discorsi fatti ne sarei felice.
Ma essendo molto meno, lascio perdere la risposta e saluto asu


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> E lo so Iris, per te ci vuole la Porsche nel garage, la villa e un gonfissimo conto in banca. Beata te!


questo è un post che trovo gratuitamente offensivo


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non credo che dietro quel nick ci sia la moglie del conte.


 
io non credo sia neanche una donna
e se lo fosse, ci starebbe prendendo in giro con cose che non pensa e non sa

la tirata del "noi operaie" nun se po' legge'


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :kick::calcio::canna:


 
passa il fumo  và! :canna:

chè mi voglio godere quando il destino del gallo si confonde col futuro del pollo :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> passa il fumo và! :canna:
> 
> chè mi voglio godere quando *il destino del gallo si confonde col futuro del pollo *:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 E' bellissima!
Ma è tua o è un modo di dire?


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se avessi capito anche solo 1\4 dei discorsi fatti ne sarei felice.
> Ma essendo molto meno, lascio perdere la risposta e saluto asu


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' bellissima!
> Ma è tua o è un modo di dire?


made in me al 100%

prodotta sul momento :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> made in me al 100%
> 
> prodotta sul momento :mexican:


Bellissima


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

Io non ho parole....è la massima contempornea più bella che io abbia mai sentito!!! Mi inchino con deferenza...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

esagggggerati


----------



## Amarax (2 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Discussione per dire solo due parole. Cercate di restarci quà per gli off topic. Grazie.


   ma con che data posti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma con che data posti?


E' la data più bassa che si può impostare: 0


----------



## Amarax (2 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' la data più bassa che si può impostare: 0


 
...voluto quindi! sai com'è..pensavo di essere capitata in un 3d dell'era preistorica


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

Data astrale anno 2010 ore 17.20 

La flotta di idraulici non e' ancora stata avvistata all'orizzonte.
Il mio povero parquet nonostante il tentativo di asciugatura phon mostra rigonfiamenti in alcuni punti


----------



## Micia (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Data astrale anno 2010 ore 17.20
> 
> La flotta di idraulici non e' ancora stata avvistata all'orizzonte.
> Il mio povero parquet nonostante il tentativo di asciugatura phon mostra rigonfiamenti in alcuni punti


ma che hai combinato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Data astrale anno 2010 ore 17.20
> 
> La flotta di idraulici non e' ancora stata avvistata all'orizzonte.
> Il mio povero parquet nonostante il tentativo di asciugatura phon mostra rigonfiamenti in alcuni punti


 Il mio poi si era sistemato da solo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Data astrale anno 2010 ore 17.20
> 
> La flotta di idraulici non e' ancora stata avvistata all'orizzonte.
> Il mio povero parquet nonostante il tentativo di asciugatura phon mostra rigonfiamenti in alcuni punti


Perché, che è successo?

Il parquet, dopo allagamenti gravi, vanno lasciati a riposo senza phon per tempi prolungati e successivamente sabbiati con carta abrasiva (220 seguito da 440) e l'apposita macchinetta. Poi le solite sostanze chimiche per il fondo parquet e la lucidatura  finale, oppure tanti trattamenti di olio di lino e cera di api finale.

Il phon peggiora la situazione, in quanto dissecca la superficie troppo in fretta, mentre in basso e dentro è ancora umida. Il risultato sono crepe in superficie e il pavimento si piega in modo irregolare verso l'alto, sollevando le tavolette e staccandole dal supporto.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

Finalmente e' arrivato:carneval:

Avevo ben due problemi... 150 euro per chiudere un tubo e dirmi che un altro e' da cambiare, ma che deve tornare per quello...tempo totale 10 minuti

Voglio fare l'idraulico miiiii

Il parquet spero si rimetta apposto... in ogni caso ho chiamato l'assicurazione

Ma ho l'acqua e sono quasi commossa:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Certo avere difficoltà a trovare un idraulico in una città idraulica è davvero singolare.
Il costo invece mi pare...normale


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo avere difficoltà a trovare un idraulico in una città idraulica è davvero singolare.
> *Il costo invece mi pare...normal*e


Bah se pensi che un notaio quando va bene A SCOPO NON LUCRATIVO, si prende 1000 euro per una firma... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bah se pensi che un notaio quando va bene A SCOPO NON LUCRATIVO, si prende 1000 euro per una firma... :rotfl::rotfl:


 Però scherzavo ...non è normale.
A meno che non abbia calcolato la giornata festiva e l'estate.
Il notaio fa pagare l'intervento di un membro di una casta.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Paguro continua qui che non mi sembra il caso di smerdare tutti thread ai quali partecipiamo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

L'assicurazione mi ripaghera' il parquet nuovo... a parte l'idraulico ovviamente :salta::salta:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'assicurazione mi ripaghera' il parquet nuovo... a parte l'idraulico ovviamente :salta::salta:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Smettila che stamattina mi son svegliata, sono entrata in cucina e volevo mettermi a piangere... c'ho il parquet che sembrano le vecchie dune del Poetto:unhappy:

Anche perche' secondo me era messo male e l'acqua si e' infilata tra that il massetto e il legno...vecchi scomodi ricordi di Archietetturamiiiii


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettila che stamattina mi son svegliata, sono entrata in cucina e volevo mettermi a piangere... c'ho il parquet che sembrano le vecchie dune del Poetto:unhappy:
> 
> Anche perche' secondo me era messo male e l'acqua si e' infilata tra that il massetto e il legno...vecchi scomodi ricordi di Archietetturamiiiii


 Che palle comunque questi imprevisti... :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che palle comunque questi imprevisti... :unhappy:


Veramente! Ma l'idraulico chiamato alle 10 arrivato alle 5?

Ho capito perche' ci si tromba l'idraulico, e' l'unico modo per farlo arrivare ASAP :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente! Ma l'idraulico chiamato alle 10 arrivato alle 5?
> 
> Ho capito perche' ci si tromba l'idraulico, e' l'unico modo per farlo arrivare ASAP :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu ridi ma intorno alle 3 ho pensato di tentarmela :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: non avevo visto:mexican:
uno che mi presenta una fattura con quella faccia viene defenestrato nel giro di un attimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che figata!!!!! :carneval:


Si carino eh? 
C'è ne sono altri di carini!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

per grande


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

*non mi faccio i cazzi miei*

la terza è improponibile:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

*Anche io non mi faccio i cazzi miei*



Minerva ha detto:


> per grande


La quarta è bellissima!:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> La quarta è bellissima!:up:


 anche a me piace molto


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> La quarta è bellissima!:up:


la prima è bellissima ma devi averli belli lunghi se no vengon due cipolline da insalata


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la terza è improponibile:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


 ma sai che dipende molto da chi la porta?
può diventare elegantissima


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

difficiline da farsi da sola però


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> difficiline da farsi da sola però


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)




----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


>


basta mettersi davanti a un razzo prima della partenza...
ho capito :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per grande


Bellissime, pero' son difficilotte


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


a questo punto prendo il barboncino del mio vicino e me lo spiaccico
sulla cofana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissime, pero' son difficilotte


la seconda , sul fianco della testa , ha dentro un dischetto. Ho visto farla 
L'effetto però è bellissimo


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo punto prendo il barboncino del mio vicino e me lo spiaccico
> sulla cofana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Quoto. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo punto prendo il barboncino del mio vicino e me lo spiaccico
> sulla cofana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quella dell'elicottero non è male, la prima fa cagare


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *quella dell'elicottero* non è male, la prima fa cagare


 fai girare un po' le pale e invece di camminare voli radente. ottimo se sei in ritardo


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai girare un po' le pale e invece di camminare voli radente. ottimo se sei in ritardo


:carneval:
queste son bellissime


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)




----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Grande, se inveve hai fretta..






:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

mollami :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> mollami :mrgreen:


la mia è migliore perchè non si vede la ricrescita della tua:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval:
> queste son bellissime


Bellissime, mi piacciono tutte e tre!

La prima ha nei capelli le forcine con dei disegni: stupende, io le adoro!

Considerati pigiata!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

sono belle .
però la prima ha un lavoro un po' impreciso e spettinato, la seconda dei fiori da bomboniera e la terza un fiore troppo grosso e non fissato nel punto giusto:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Avete degenerato come sempre:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho trovato sta cosa favolosa per i ricci.
> 
> 
> http://www.pourfemme.it/tag/capelli-ricci/


 Devo fare qualche prova! 
Grazie.:up:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete degenerato come sempre:carneval:


mo perchè???
comunque son pettinature per chi ha i capelli lunghi lunghi.:singleeye:
le adoro!


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pure io :mrgreen:
> ma quindi non abbiamo un dietologo? :mrgreen:
> faceva così chic


 
Vero..ci siamo persi il dietologo?
allora pretendo un chirurgo estetico...:carneval:


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2010)

almeno un veterinario :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> almeno un veterinario :mrgreen:


 
miii hai ragione.


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

ad es. il mio peloso quando mangia la pappa umida in scatola produce vermetti bianchi .
nell'intestino
Gli somministro un po' di aglietto?


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ad es. il mio peloso quando mangia la pappa umida in scatola produce vermetti bianchi .
> nell'intestino
> Gli somministro un po' di aglietto?


dentro le scatolette c'è di tutto....il mio me le ha vietate..
aglio?? il mio ha già una fiata da  guinness. se gli do l'aglio sopravvive solo lui


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dentro le scatolette c'è di tutto....il mio me le ha vietate..
> aglio?? il mio ha già una fiata da guinness. se gli do l'aglio sopravvive solo lui


è vero...c'è di tutto..anche il mio le ha vietate..è che in condizioni di emergenza , mie, gliele ammollo.


il mio tesoro ha un fiato pussulente ,per ora,solo quando mangia umido.

Ma le zanne gliele lavi ? ( io no )


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è vero...c'è di tutto..anche il mio le ha vietate..è che in condizioni di emergenza , mie, gliele ammollo.
> 
> 
> il mio tesoro ha un fiato pussulente ,per ora,solo quando mangia umido.
> ...


 no. 
ot ma sapete che ho visto un sacco di gente che pulisce i culo al cane??
(ora mi beccherò rubinetti su rubinetti)


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no.
> ot ma sapete che ho visto un sacco di gente che pulisce i culo al cane??
> (ora mi beccherò rubinetti su rubinetti)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma questa è gente malaaaaaata!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Io conosco una signora che lava i denti ai suoi cani :mexican:

Ma parlavate di cani o gatti? Io ho un gatto rosso maschio castrato in casa. Si chiama Artù e gli voglio trooooppo bene!


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma questa è gente malaaaaaata!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


sopratutto a barboncini..


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma questa è gente malaaaaaata!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...








posso mettervi il bovarino pure qua?
io gi riempirei di baci il musetto


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso mettervi il bovarino pure qua?
> io gi riempirei di baci il musetto


che pervertita....:mexican:


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso mettervi il bovarino pure qua?
> io gi riempirei di baci il musetto


E' il tuo cane??? E' stupeeeeeeeeeeeeendissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> E' il tuo cane??? E' stupeeeeeeeeeeeeendissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no, il mio ha 11 anni





da piccolo era identico a questo



ah, e non è un bovaro del bernese


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

Minervaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa togli le foto o rimpiccioliscile


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

il mio cavallino


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


Il cane più simpatico del mondo... sembra jarjar :up:






E' un complimento ...lo dico a mio figlio!
Perché è dinoccolato come un adolescente.


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

I vostri cani sono bellissimi!! Avessi posto a casa un bel cane lo prenderei anch'io... Per adesso mi accontento di Artù


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cane più simpatico del mondo... sembra jarjar :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dinoccolato ma bello come il sole, mica come sto sgorbietto:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cane più simpatico del mondo... sembra jarjar :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che buffo:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> I vostri cani sono bellissimi!! Avessi posto a casa un bel cane lo prenderei anch'io... Per adesso mi accontento di Artù


adoro i gatti dal pelo rosso


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

A me era di questa razza qua:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *A me era di questa razza qua:*


 hai studiato al cepu??:carneval:
bellissimi gli huski


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *hai studiato al cepu??*:carneval:
> bellissimi gli huski


 No...a grandi scuole! :carneval:
mi è uscita così....succede! :carneval:

Si era bellissima!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dinoccolato ma bello come il sole, mica come sto sgorbietto:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


 Sì anche mio figlio è bello come il sole... :up:


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì anche mio figlio è bello come il sole... :up:


vero
che razza e?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vero
> che razza e?


"Luce degli occhi di mamma"


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

io avevo questo






il cane più coglione del mondo (il mio non la razza anche se sono cani con un carattere particolare se non addestrati) ma troppo bello!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> io avevo questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li trovo meravigliosi anche se meglio da cuccioli, come quello della foto, rispetto a quando sono adulti
Il mio preferito resta il Bovaro del Bernese


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Li trovo meravigliosi anche se meglio da cuccioli, come quello della foto, rispetto a quando sono adulti
> Il mio preferito resta il Bovaro del Bernese


 io li trovo bellissimi anche da adulti...


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> io avevo questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oh mamma che meraviglia.

ma ora dov'è?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> oh mamma che meraviglia.
> 
> ma ora dov'è?


 è morto da tanti anni...ma questo non è lui quando era cucciolo...


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> è morto da tanti anni...ma questo non è lui quando era cucciolo...


 

ahio...ho fatto una domanda idiota. l'ho immaginato subito dopo averlo scritto.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ahio...ho fatto una domanda idiota. l'ho immaginato subito dopo averlo scritto.


 vabbè mica sono scoppiato in lacrime leggendola....:mrgreen:


----------



## pink (10 Settembre 2010)

Perche' e' stato chiuso il post "quelle belle da lasciare il segno" ????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

pink ha detto:


> Perche' e' stato chiuso il post "quelle belle da lasciare il segno" ????


 Ogni utente può chiudere i post che ha aperto.
Aprine un altro...


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

pink ha detto:


> Perche' e' stato chiuso il post "quelle belle da lasciare il segno" ????


E' di nuovo on line/aperto. ADMIN ha fatto un po di pulizia


----------



## pink (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' di nuovo on line/aperto. ADMIN ha fatto un po di pulizia


Grazie Mari', gentilissima :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' di nuovo on line/aperto. ADMIN ha fatto un po di pulizia


prova smilie ... :ar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2010)

:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prova smilie ... :ar:


 Questa faccina non mi è nuova!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa faccina non mi è nuova!


l'ho importata dal tuo post


----------



## Papero (11 Settembre 2010)

qualcuno mi spiega cos'è il 3ad "chat" ?


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> qualcuno mi spiega cos'è il 3ad "chat" ?


Dovrebbe essere il bidone di tutti gli OT dei vari 3d, ma e' un lavoraccio che il nostro ADMIN non riesce/vuole fare.


----------



## Amarax (11 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> io avevo questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se è un beagle lo avevo anche io. Dolcissimo, spiritoso. Gli volevo bene da morire.


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> l'ho importata dal tuo post


 Vedo Vedo...:carneval:


----------



## Papero (11 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere il bidone di tutti gli OT dei vari 3d, ma e' un lavoraccio che il nostro ADMIN non riesce/vuole fare.


ma random?


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma random?


 Credo di si.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credo di si.


 credo proprio di no invece


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> credo proprio di no invece


 Dici di no?

Pensavo che dove ci fosse un OT, dovesse essere messo qui...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici di no?
> 
> Pensavo che dove ci fosse un OT, dovesse essere messo qui...


 certo, ma la ricerca degli ot forse non è random. questo intendevo


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> certo, ma la ricerca degli ot forse non è random. questo intendevo


 Ahhh...ma io ho intesi random nel senso dove ci fossero...
Pensavo che qualche topic si salvasse..
Siamo proprio dei monelli/e. :carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhh...ma io ho intesi random nel senso dove ci fossero...
> Pensavo che qualche topic si salvasse..
> Siamo proprio dei monelli/e. :carneval:


 ma secondo me qualche topic si salva.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>




sto male:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il mio cavallino


madoo che faccia che ha...è proprio il fifone tenero che è.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> I vostri cani sono bellissimi!! Avessi posto a casa un bel cane lo prenderei anch'io... Per adesso mi accontento di Artù


un gattaccio rosso:mrgreen:

so' i peggio deliquenti.


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un gattaccio rosso:mrgreen:
> 
> so' i peggio deliquenti.


Infatti Artù è un delinquente agli arresti domiciliare a vita


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Infatti Artù è un delinquente agli arresti domiciliare a vita


un mio ex mi diceva che sembravo  una gattina rossa col pelo arruffato quando m'incazzavo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sto male:rotfl:


l'elicotterino non è male:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'elicotterino non è male:carneval:


e soprattutto ...

non impegna :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e soprattutto ...
> 
> non impegna :carneval:


ed è poco vistoso:carneval:
una pettinaturina  discreta e timida:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un mio ex mi diceva che sembravo una gattina rossa col pelo arruffato quando m'incazzavo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


il tuo ex aveva ragione.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Infatti Artù è un delinquente agli arresti domiciliare a vita


 
davvero i gatti rossi sono tremendi caratterialmente.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero i gatti rossi sono tremendi caratterialmente.


la mia invece è una tontolona adorabile


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il tuo ex aveva ragione.





miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero i gatti rossi sono tremendi caratterialmente.


:kick::kick:


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

ma come può un gattone così essere birbante?

può, può :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

la faccia da teppa ce l'ha......


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma come può un gattone così essere birbante?
> 
> può, può :mrgreen:


 
mamma mia che faccia stupenda.


si papero, leggi sul web  sui gattacci rossi, sono adorabilmnete deliquenti.

abi, hai poco da ribellarti, sei cosi:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

il mio l'ho dovuto regare..era una cosa impossibile da gestire, agguati alle caviglie in continuazione. si arrampicava SUI MURI. ho ancora una tela di un quadro bucata da lui. isterico.


il precendente era traquilllisimo. nero.a parte due pisssiatine : una nella valigia di un mio amico ospite e la seconda dentro una tastiera elettrica.:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il mio l'ho dovuto regare..era una cosa impossibile da gestire, agguati alle caviglie in continuazione. si arrampicava SUI MURI. ho ancora una tela di un quadro bucata da lui. isterico.
> 
> 
> il precendente era traquilllisimo. nero.a parte due pisssiatine : una nella valigia di un mio amico ospite e la seconda dentro una tastiera elettrica.:mrgreen:


io mi sono accorta solo dopo anni che la mia mi ha squarciato letteralmente una poltona di pelle che era coperta da una copertura.
l'ha aperta dal dietro in modo che non si vedesse dal davanti...
ormai era tardi anche per farle totò sul culetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il mio l'ho dovuto regare..era una cosa impossibile da gestire, agguati alle caviglie in continuazione. si arrampicava SUI MURI. ho ancora una tela di un quadro bucata da lui. isterico.
> 
> 
> il precendente era traquilllisimo. nero.a parte due pisssiatine : una nella valigia di un mio amico ospite e la seconda dentro una tastiera elettrica.:mrgreen:


Io ne avevo uno simile quand'ero sposata ma non era rosso.
Io lo adoravo perchè non sopportava mio marito  e gli faceva un dispetto via l'altro. 
Tipo mi domandavo: ma dove se le fa le unghiette sto gattino??
cerca che ti ricerca ho scoperto che aveva distrutto lo schienale interno della poltrona da ufficio di mio marito.
poi tenevo la biancheria da lavare in un cestone, lui entrava tirava  lettteralmente fuori la mia roba e pisssiava su quella di mio marito.
Manco l'avessi addestrato:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io ne avevo uno simile quand'ero sposata ma non era rosso.
> Io lo adoravo perchè non sopportava mio marito  e gli faceva un dispetto via l'altro.
> Tipo mi domandavo: ma dove se le fa le unghiette sto gattino??
> cerca che ti ricerca ho scoperto che aveva distrutto lo schienale interno della poltrona da ufficio di mio marito.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io lui l'ho fatto castrare non appena ha iniziato a schizzettare in tutti gli angoli di casa ma ogni tanto qualche pisciatina per dispetto la fa sempre e nei posti più strani. Fa gli agguati alle caviglie di mia figlia ma solo se non ci sono io perchè appena mi vede anche se stava in assetto da guerra fa finta di niente e se potesse sono convinto ch fischietterebbe


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io lui l'ho fatto castrare non appena ha iniziato a schizzettare in tutti gli angoli di casa ma ogni tanto qualche pisciatina per dispetto la fa sempre e nei posti più strani. Fa gli agguati alle caviglie di mia figlia ma solo se non ci sono io perchè appena mi vede anche se stava in assetto da guerra fa finta di niente e se potesse sono convinto ch fischietterebbe


anche il mio willy faceva gli agguati alle caviglie!!
come mi alzavo lui si strusciava e aspettava che andassi subito in cucina a dargli la pappa, come cambiavo direzione mi graffiava la caviglia, mordeva e scappava!!( e io : non a me a lui!!:carneval
che adorabile bastardone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma come può un gattone così essere birbante?
> 
> può, può :mrgreen:


 Bellissimo!!!



miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero i gatti rossi sono tremendi caratterialmente.


 Ma dai non è vero. Io ne avevo uno così, un soriano rosso tigrato: era una dolcezza!!! Mio fratello gli faceva di tutto, lo torturava in tutti i modi...eppure non ha mai reagito!
Ogni tanto si nascondeva dietro la porta e ti saltava sul piede quando passavi, l'unica conseguenza erano le calze rotte.


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mamma mia che faccia stupenda.
> 
> 
> si papero, leggi sul web  sui gattacci rossi, sono adorabilmnete deliquenti.
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!!


grazie (da parte sua!) :up:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io lui l'ho fatto castrare non appena ha iniziato a schizzettare in tutti gli angoli di casa ma ogni tanto qualche pisciatina per dispetto la fa sempre e nei posti più strani. Fa gli agguati alle caviglie di mia figlia ma solo se non ci sono io perchè appena mi vede anche se stava in assetto da guerra fa finta di niente e se potesse sono convinto ch fischietterebbe


 
sono sicura che il mio cane abbia imparato a fischiettare 

tu torni a casa
non lo vedi
ma sai che sta fischiettando
e vai a cercare il perchè


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

:mrgreen:





brugola ha detto:


> io mi sono accorta solo dopo anni che la mia mi ha squarciato letteralmente una poltona di pelle che era coperta da una copertura.
> l'ha aperta dal dietro in modo che non si vedesse dal davanti...
> ormai era tardi anche per farle totò sul culetto :mrgreen:


 
sempre in tempo per farne un tappeto pero':mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> sempre in tempo per farne un tappeto pero':mrgreen:


ma son ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

ma lettrice dov'è finita????????


----------



## Amarax (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ama ma te abiti in un altra nazione con altro fuso orario oppure sei una nottambula? :mrgreen:


macchè...stanotte avevo un torcicollo da piangere per il dolore e...sono stata qui sola sola a leggere un po' di 3d


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> macchè...stanotte avevo un torcicollo da piangere per il dolore e...sono stata qui sola sola a leggere un po' di 3d


Povera, mentre io i giravo e rigiravo nel letto, accidenti oggi ho sonno e tra un poco devo andare a lavorare e poi a Bologna!!!


----------



## Amarax (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Povera, mentre io i giravo e rigiravo nel letto, accidenti oggi ho sonno e tra un poco devo andare a lavorare e poi a Bologna!!!



Bella Bologna...ricordo che lì mangiai degli involtini di carne buonissimi :up:
manco mi ricordo come si chiamano ma se li vedi mangiali e fammi sapere che ne pensi


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Ama, i tortellini!!! Ammazza se son buoni!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Nooo...sono fettine di carne arrotolate con un'imbottitura deliziosa


Ehehehe, se mi dici il posto dove le hai mangiate risolverò il problema in fretta! :mrgreen:


----------



## messalina (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Povera, mentre io i giravo e rigiravo nel letto, accidenti oggi ho sonno e tra un poco devo andare a lavorare e poi a Bologna!!!


 io sono bolognese


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io sono bolognese


Anche la mia ragazza...mentre io sono ferrarese!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche la mia ragazza...mentre io sono *ferrarese*!!!


Mi pare che anche Sgarbi sia di Ferrara vero?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi pare che anche Sgarbi sia di Ferrara vero?


 
heheheheh! Che carogna che sei! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> heheheheh! Che carogna che sei! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




IO?

Ma se sono un:

:angeletto:​


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi pare che anche Sgarbi sia di Ferrara vero?


Ti dirò che è di Rò ferrarese ed anche se ha 1000 difetti che lo rendono molto antipatico è una persona corretta a modo suo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti dirò che è di Rò ferrarese ed anche se ha 1000 difetti che lo rendono molto antipatico è una persona corretta a modo suo.



Io so che in privato e' tutt'altro di quello pubblico


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io so che in privato e' tutt'altro di quello pubblico


Si, e su questo lo so, tutt'altra persona!


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io sono bolognese



E sai di cosa parlavo con Daniele?
Delle fettine arrotolate e farcite?


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E sai di cosa parlavo con Daniele?
> Delle fettine arrotolate e farcite?


Dai Messalina, dicci che adesso sono curioso di mangiare!!!


----------



## Papero (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dai Messalina, dicci che adesso sono curioso di mangiare!!!


 *Sono stata picchiata* 	 	 		da Daniele


...e ho detto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:

​


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Sono stata picchiata* 	 	 		da Daniele
> 
> 
> ...e ho detto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Sono stata picchiata*                   da Daniele
> 
> 
> ...e ho detto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




mi spieghi? :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi spieghi? :singleeye:


Non la capisco neppure io


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non la capisco neppure io


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi consoli


----------



## Amarax (5 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Sono stata picchiata* 	 	 		da Daniele
> 
> 
> ...e ho detto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Paperoooooooooooooooooooooo :carneval::carneval:
spiega stò enigma và...ci arrendiamo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ah...che poi hai nascosto me sotto il nome di Daniele? ma che senso ha???


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi spieghi? :singleeye:


spero di averla capita giusta.
Papero dimmi se non è così
Avete presente quando guardi il pannello utente e ci sono le ultime discussioni sottoscritte...
Credo che Papero abbia letto "sono stata picchiata" il tread di Messalina
e l'ultimo commento era di daniele
Quindi usciva quella scritta......e la coincidenza era simpatica


----------



## Papero (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> spero di averla capita giusta.
> Papero dimmi se non è così
> Avete presente quando guardi il pannello utente e ci sono le ultime discussioni sottoscritte...
> Credo che Papero abbia letto "sono stata picchiata" il tread di Messalina
> ...


brava! è proprio così!!! Infatti ad amarax risultava il suo nome perchè era l'ultima che ha postato!!

Adesso ci sarà: *Sono stata picchiata da Papero*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> spero di averla capita giusta.
> Papero dimmi se non è così
> Avete presente quando guardi il pannello utente e ci sono le ultime discussioni sottoscritte...
> Credo che Papero abbia letto "sono stata picchiata" il tread di Messalina
> ...





Papero ha detto:


> brava! è proprio così!!! Infatti ad amarax risultava il suo nome perchè era l'ultima che ha postato!!
> 
> Adesso ci sarà: *Sono stata picchiata da Papero*
> 
> :mrgreen:



Il bello e' che non hanno manco ringraziato Farfalli' per la spiegazione


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> brava! è proprio così!!! Infatti ad amarax risultava il suo nome perchè era l'ultima che ha postato!!
> 
> Adesso ci sarà: *Sono stata picchiata da Papero*
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Amarax (6 Ottobre 2010)

*papero*

E' un periodo non proprio ok.
Avevo capito tutt'altro.
Scusami.


----------



## Papero (6 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' un periodo non proprio ok.
> Avevo capito tutt'altro.
> Scusami.


Non ti preoccupare, ti voglio bene ugualmente


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non crei polemiche. Scusami se *ho fatto un gioco di parole incrociate.*













:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


Bello il T Rex ma dove li trovi?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello il T Rex ma dove li trovi?



In giro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello il T Rex ma dove li trovi?


Nel giardino :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nel giardino :rotfl:



Ma no :mrgreen: ... diciamo sotto il cuscino :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> il rispetto e la sincerità senz'altro


quoto

lauretta, perchè ti sei scritta "provvisoria" come  nome utente?


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2010)

perché mi aspetto di essere riabilitata  e di riprendere quel che mi è stato tolto senza motivo.


----------



## Sid (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> perché mi aspetto di essere riabilitata e di riprendere quel che mi è stato tolto senza motivo.


 
non ho capito chi sei, ma spero tanto che tu possa restare


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2010)

no,sono minerva


----------



## Sid (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva


ciao ciao ciao ciao ciao ciao 

che bella notizia!

Finalmente!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva


... vedo, ho fatto confusione io :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva



Solo una domanda: Ma Lui lo sa chi sei?

.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva



Sono contenta di "vederti"!

Spero tanto che tu resti!!!


----------



## aristocat (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva


Minerva sono felicissima di rileggerti!! Grazie!!


----------



## Amarax (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> perché mi aspetto di essere riabilitata e di riprendere quel che mi è stato tolto senza motivo.


 


ciao....


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2010)

ciao,
non so quanto mi rimanga "da vivere" ; l'unica cosa che ci tenevo a dire è che se ritengo lecito sbarazzarsi in casa propria di chi ci è antipatico,
non lo è seminare dubbi sulla correttezza delle persone perbene.
e chi ha parlato di ripulita sappia che non era immondizia.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva


 
leggo ora

e ne sono contenta :up:
veramente


----------



## Amarax (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> ciao,
> non so quanto mi rimanga "da vivere" ; l'unica cosa che ci tenevo a dire è che se ritengo lecito sbarazzarsi in casa propria di chi ci è antipatico,
> non lo è seminare dubbi sulla correttezza delle persone perbene.
> e chi ha parlato di ripulita sappia che non era immondizia.




Ed io quoto con il sangue.


----------



## Anna A (21 Ottobre 2010)

*la conserva*



Lauretta ha detto:


> no,sono minerva


ma ciaoooooo!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ciaoooooo!!!


ciao, anna....mi son ridotta con questo nick dozzinale  che mi sta già disturbando .
:racchia:
fra l'altro appena ho scritto minerva son scesa in chat col turbo. si mette malissimo:singleeye:


----------



## Sid (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> ciao, anna....mi son ridotta con questo nick dozzinale che mi sta già disturbando .
> :racchia:
> fra l'altro appena ho scritto minerva son scesa in chat col turbo. si mette malissimo:singleeye:


dovresti dare segnali periodici della tua presenza... prima che ci preoccupiamo...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> ciao, anna....mi son ridotta con questo nick dozzinale  che mi sta già disturbando .
> :racchia:
> fra l'altro appena ho scritto minerva son scesa in chat col turbo. *si mette malissimo*:singleeye:


... pare proprio di si  .


----------



## Anna A (26 Ottobre 2010)

ma dai.. ma perché Minerva è stata ribannata?:incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. ma perché Minerva è stata ribannata?:incazzato:


Ma che caspita avete combinato...pareble'...ble'..ble'...

te' vist' mo' ce sta pure l'eco..eco..eco...

ahahahahahah

Ps:non vi posso lasciare soli un attimo, miii che discolacci...:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (26 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che caspita avete combinato...pareble'...ble'..ble'...
> 
> *te' vist' mo' ce sta pure l'eco..eco..eco...*
> 
> ...


 
ionico-ionico-ionico-ionico..:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ionico-ionico-ionico-ionico..:rotfl:


PRESENTE!

Famo l'appello?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Anch'io presente :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io presente :mrgreen:


Beh allora tira fuori le carte ed i cannoli...

anzi prima i cannoli e poi le carte...e vaffancul' o' diabbbet'

Ps: ma che fate mo' al pomeriggio...la pennica?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh allora tira fuori le carte ed i cannoli...
> 
> anzi prima i cannoli e poi le carte...e vaffancul' o' diabbbet'
> 
> Ps: ma che fate mo' al pomeriggio...la pennica?


Ciao Stermi', come stai  dove sei stato tutto questo tempo? Che danni hai fatto in giro per il web  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Stermi', come stai  dove sei stato tutto questo tempo? Che danni hai fatto in giro per il web  :mrgreen:


Bene, grazie, tutto a posto Mari'...comunque niente danni in giro...solo scosse sussultorie...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bene, grazie, tutto a posto Mari'...comunque niente danni in giro...solo scosse sussultorie...




:up:​


----------



## aristocat (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh...ari...mi sconvolgi...non sapevo che eri regina eh?
> I miei omaggi e rispetti!





Mari' ha detto:


>


 Bè, il mio avatar non è per il titolo ma per la bella storia d'amore e vicenda di Barbara Radziwiłł ... :singleeye:, una bella scoperta


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, il mio avatar non è per il titolo ma per la bella storia d'amore e vicenda di Barbara Radziwiłł ... :singleeye:, una bella scoperta


Vero ne sto leggendo qualcosa, era ucraina no?


----------



## aristocat (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero ne sto leggendo qualcosa, era ucraina no?


lituana :idea:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> lituana :idea:


cavoli...
http://translate.google.it/translat...ikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Radziwi%C5%82%C5%82

Avvelenata dalla suocera? CI sono tante leggende...


----------



## aristocat (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> cavoli...
> http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&langpair=en|it&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Radziwi%25C5%2582%25C5%2582
> 
> Avvelenata dalla suocera? CI sono tante leggende...


Già. E come ultimo desiderio volle essere sepolta in Lituania... cioè la sua terra


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Già. E come ultimo desiderio volle essere sepolta in Lituania... cioè la sua terra


E perchè sta storia ti piace tanto?
Problemi con la suocera?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè sta storia ti piace tanto?
> Problemi con la suocera?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


macchè :mexican: la trovo molto romantica :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Gennaio 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

sta risata me la faccio qui invece che nelle singole discussioni che l'hanno suscitata

così non sembra di parte

:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> sta risata me la faccio qui invece che nelle singole discussioni che l'hanno suscitata
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=407jFKGDEhI


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2011)

marì , ho sentito che l'etna sta dando spettacolo...ne sai qualcosa?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=407jFKGDEhI
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:




risata in libertà senza voglia di replicare a polemiche sterili :angelo:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

*mi auto sposto*



Amoremio ha detto:


> se non vuoi il calcio puoi scegliere 3 mesi di questa manicure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure due ....ma togli questo orrore esteticamente scorretto:racchia:


aborro, anatema, sacrilegio,pompieri!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure due ....ma togli questo orrore esteticamente scorretto:racchia:
> 
> 
> aborro, anatema, sacrilegio,pompieri!


 
pure 2 di che?
i mesi sono 3
le dita 10


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pure 2 di che?
> i mesi sono 3
> le dita 10


 :calcio:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:


va bene 
siamo d'accordo per i 2 calci
ma prima ...
un po' di manicure 
(solo i 2 mignoli tranquilla! :carneval


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure due ....ma togli questo orrore esteticamente scorretto:racchia:
> 
> 
> aborro, anatema, sacrilegio,pompieri!


:rotfl:è nauseabondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:è nauseabondo :mrgreen:


sìsì :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

è il peggio che ho trovato in un'ampia gamma di ributtante


figurati che io ho cambiato coiffeuse quando quella che sceglievo si è fatta la unghie di gel
ed erano monocolore


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sìsì :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> è il peggio che ho trovato in un'ampia gamma di ributtante
> 
> ...



Mi chiedo che razza di lavoro possa fare una donna con quelle unghie...
No, non pensate male, dicevo proprio... se devi stare attenta a unghie come quelle... non puoi neppure frugare nella borsetta per prendere le chiavi di casa!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che razza di lavoro possa fare una donna con quelle unghie...
> No, non pensate male, dicevo proprio... se devi stare attenta a unghie come quelle... non puoi neppure frugare nella borsetta per prendere le chiavi di casa!




qualcosa m'è venuta in mente


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qualcosa m'è venuta in mente



Ma non puoi neppure rispondere a un cellulare per dire!
Devi rimanere tutto il giorno con le mani in alto a controllare che le unghie non si rovinino.... 
Se pure volessimo pensare male, hai voglia a tirare fuori un preservativo senza romperlo...
E' come essere ingessate  a tutte e due le mani...


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non puoi neppure rispondere a un cellulare per dire!
> Devi rimanere tutto il giorno con le mani in alto a controllare che le unghie non si rovinino....
> Se pure volessimo pensare male, hai voglia a tirare fuori un preservativo senza romperlo...
> E' come essere ingessate a tutte e due le mani...


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sìsì :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> è il peggio che ho trovato in un'ampia gamma di ributtante
> 
> ...


Monocolore e non lunghissime io le adoro.
Di solito da maggio a ottobre le porto.
E aggiungo che normalmente le ho rosse, così adesso puoi divertirti con i commenti:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Quelle della foto sono abominevoli


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Però dai... dopo aver pensato che con quelle unghie non ti puoi neppure fare un bidet...
Sono finte. Te le metti sopra le unghie vere quando sei a passeggio, e poi le stacchi... altrimenti non è possibile... dai...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Monocolore e non lunghissime io le adoro.
> Di solito da maggio a ottobre le porto.
> E aggiungo che normalmente le ho rosse, *così adesso puoi divertirti con i commenti*:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


e perchè?

a me che mi frega di come porti le unghie?

saran pure caxxi tuoi
mica le devi mettere in testa a me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e perchè?
> 
> a me che mi frega di come porti le unghie?
> 
> ...


 
Giornataccia?
Guarda che stavo scherzando sui commentiì, mi avrebbe divertito vedere faccine tipo queste:sbatti::bleah:

Non mi hai capito


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Giornataccia?*
> Guarda che stavo scherzando sui commentiì, mi avrebbe divertito vedere faccine tipo queste:sbatti::bleah:
> 
> Non mi hai capito


in verità, no

anzi tutt'altro


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità, no
> 
> anzi tutt'altro


Bene


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

Spostato:                                                    Sull ... acqua! 
                                           xfactor


Scusate ma non ce la faccio 

:rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


La storia si ripete ...

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spostato:                                                    Sull ... acqua!
> xfactor
> 
> 
> ...


ma dove è stato spostato? 

a me dice che non posso accedere


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dove è stato spostato?
> 
> *a me dice che non posso accedere*


Anche a me  per questo rido :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche a me  per questo rido :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


E' stato diversamente *s*cancellato!

bonasera...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' stato diversamente *s*cancellato!
> 
> bonasera...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cosa ti avevo detto io, ricordi? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Non c'è nulla da ridere. Continuerò a spostare simili esalazioni (quando li trovo).


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da ridere. Continuerò a spostare simili *esalazioni* (quando li trovo).



Tu non ti limiti a spostare, tu elimini, fai sparire  che e' ben altra cosa.












    :mrgreen: :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non ti limiti a spostare, tu elimini, fai sparire  che e' ben altra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai smettila, finiscila...
Un conto è che scrivi cagate ignominiose, nel privè, nell'area riservata, un conto è nella parte accessibile del forum. Diremo nella vetrina.
E il problema grosso è che non arrivi a capire dove sta il limite della umana decenza. Questo è il punto.
Però ciò guai a toccare con uno spillo donna Marì...
Vero tu non dimentichi nulla, tranne un piccolissimo dettaglio, come ti comporti con gli altri e gli insulti che elargisci. Quindi facile per te poi fare tutta la scandalizzata perchè una persona ti augura certe cose, io almeno sono andato a vedere COSA TU HAI FATTO a lei...quindi...
Impara a vedere la pagliuzza nel tuo occhio, non sempre la trave che c'è in quello degli altri.

Un minimo di decenza...un minimo.
Ma se vuoi anch'io so essere sincero con te, quindi occhio...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da ridere. Continuerò a spostare simili esalazioni (quando li trovo).


scusa giova', ma per i treddi de mister x puoi fare qualcosa?

so' deprimenti...:mrgreen:

guarda quello di "San Remo" come langue e nessuno lo caga...te fotte solo spazio sull'arddiscssss...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai smettila, finiscila...
> Un conto è che scrivi cagate ignominiose, nel privè, nell'area riservata, un conto è nella parte accessibile del forum. Diremo nella vetrina.
> E il problema grosso è che non arrivi a capire dove sta il limite della umana decenza. Questo è il punto.
> Però ciò guai a toccare con uno spillo donna Marì...
> ...


Te chiaramente fai sempre la vergine immacolata...

quello che mai insulta ed offende...

continua pure chissenefotte...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai smettila, finiscila...
> Un conto è che scrivi cagate ignominiose, nel privè, nell'area riservata, un conto è nella parte accessibile del forum. Diremo nella vetrina.
> E il problema grosso è che non arrivi a capire dove sta il limite della umana *decenza*. Questo è il punto.
> Però ciò guai a toccare con uno spillo donna Marì...
> ...



Parli tu di decenza a me? A me? La decenza a ME?


TACI! 


Non vedo perche' ti infili sempre in mezzo a tutte le discussioni, anche se in questo momento sto parlando con URZ, ma chi cazzo sei?  


Falso, ipocrita e DOPPIOGIOCHISTA!



PUSSA VIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:incazzato:


Forza vigliacco dammi il punto rosso, forza :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parli tu di decenza a me? A me? La decenza a ME?
> 
> 
> TACI!
> ...


E perche' a me no?

nun ce dorme la notte....

avra' puntato la sveglia ieri notte per darmelo...poi se lamenta se lo chiamo per nome e cognome...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' a me no?
> 
> nun ce dorme la notte....
> 
> ...



A me niente ancora ... pero' aspetto fiduZiosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Questi ultimi messaggi sono ottimo esempio e motivazione per quel che ha portato alla sparizione quasi magica di una discussione.

Qui ci sono due o tre persone che non si possono vedere, per un motivo o l'altro, e nel contempo non vogliono ignorarsi. Ogni volta che si parlano, si offendono ulteriormente dicendosi in faccia ciò che pensano, ben sapendo però, che nessono di loro sopporta verità e punto di vista dell'opponente.

Io sposto discussioni che nell'insieme lasciano intendere che le fazioni coinvolte non siano intente a risolvere il problema. Non sempre, perché sempre meno ci sono. Ma quando capita.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questi ultimi messaggi sono ottimo esempio e motivazione per quel che ha portato alla sparizione quasi magica di una discussione.
> 
> Qui ci sono due o tre persone che non si possono vedere, per un motivo o l'altro, e nel contempo non vogliono ignorarsi. Ogni volta che si parlano, si offendono ulteriormente dicendosi in faccia ciò che pensano, ben sapendo però, che nessono di loro sopporta verità e punto di vista dell'opponente.
> 
> Io sposto discussioni che nell'insieme lasciano intendere che le fazioni coinvolte non siano intente a risolvere il problema. Non sempre, perché sempre meno ci sono. Ma quando capita.


*
Ma tu ad occhi come sei messo  come Gasparri? *





Guarda meglio le prossime volte, centra meglio il bersaglio, spari sempre alla C***0


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Grazie per gli allori ... avevo visto bene!


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Grazie per gli allori ... avevo visto bene!


Eh ma tu senti solo da un orecchio e si e' notato  una volta ti segnalavo certe cose da vomito poi, ho smesso e, da tempo ... perche' E' INUTILE.

Non so cosa vi unisce, e non mi azzardo ... disgraziatamente e' casa tua.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma loro chi?


Aspe', non appena finisce de mette sacchetti di sabbia lungo il Bacchiglionnnn, te risponne....

e ringraziano anche gli Yankee della Ederle per ritornare sott'acqua...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora vado...si volevo quotare lei...usando i loro modi...no?
> Sempre cordiali gentili e affabili...spece con un uomo che non conoscono per davvero...


il paonazzo bollinatore compulsivo...

*"Offensivo non si ride sui problemi altrui...sei una merda Conte"*

ue' leghista di merda, continua a fartelo mettere nel culo dalla lega, visto che sono ormai decenni che vi gestiscono il territorio li' e dagli yankee della Ederle, visto lo scempio fatto al territorio.... padroni a casa vostra...:mrgreen:... e sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare del sud...


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il paonazzo bollinatore compulsivo...
> 
> *"Offensivo non si ride sui problemi altrui...sei una merda Conte"*
> 
> ue' leghista di merda, continua a fartelo mettere nel culo dalla lega, visto che sono ormai decenni che vi gestiscono il territorio li' e dagli yankee della Ederle, visto lo scempio fatto al territorio.... padroni a casa vostra...:mrgreen:... e sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare del sud...

















*
Cosa e' successo?*​


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> Cosa e' successo?*​


Il solito vizio del coglione che non ha il coraggio di dire le cose in chiaro ed offende con i bollini rossi...

oseno' se sputtana e rischia di farse sfankula' pure dalle prede...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il solito vizio del coglione che non ha il coraggio di dire le cose in chiaro ed offende con i bollini rossi...
> 
> oseno' se sputtana e rischia di farse sfankula' pure dalle prede...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



VEDRAI CHE SI STANCHERA' UNO DI QUESTI GIORNI :mrgreen: ... ECHECAZZZ!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Aspe', non appena finisce de mette sacchetti di sabbia lungo il Bacchiglionnnn, te risponne....
> 
> e ringraziano anche gli Yankee della Ederle per ritornare sott'acqua...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io scusatemi ho trovato questo post molto offensivo per tutti i miei concittadini nuovamente in serie difficoltà per la pioggia.
E ho usato correttamente il sistema di moderazione ideato dall'amministratore di questo forum.
Nulla di personale stermì, tu sei molto offensivo e irrispettoso.
Ma è sempre facile dietro un monitor.

Continuerò a usare quel sistema di moderazione secondo le regole stabilite dall'amministratore.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io scusatemi ho trovato questo post molto offensivo per tutti i miei concittadini nuovamente in serie difficoltà per la pioggia.
> E ho usato correttamente il sistema di moderazione ideato dall'amministratore di questo forum.
> Nulla di personale stermì, tu sei molto offensivo e irrispettoso.
> Ma è sempre facile dietro un monitor.
> ...


Beh se l'avessi fatto prima sto post, avresti solo dimostrato le palle per contestarmi nel merito anziche' esibirti in maniera coglionica e diversa con i bollini per non smerdare la tua candida immagine che pensi di esserti costruito qua sopra...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque ribadisco ogni parola sul tuo essere uno fesso leghista e che e' costretto ad andare sott'acqua per gli specchiati amministratori che ad ogni pie' sospinto evidenziano la loro superiorita' rispetto ai meridionali...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

di questo rido cazzone e prima aprite gli occhi e prima ve salvate il culo dall'umido, anche se tanti tuoi corregionali si stanno incazzando per le inculate a nastro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

somaro padagno, tas' e paga i tass'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

okkey.

Trovo:

brutto tirare in ballo chi ha casini giusto per prendere in giro qualcuno
brutto usare volgarità sempre per offendere quella persona
di cattivo gusto usare il 3D in cui gli si fanno gli auguri.

Giusto per non stare zitta, tanto immagino che tu ti diverta molto a creare questo tipo di discussioni.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> okkey.
> 
> Trovo:
> 
> ...


offesa maesta'...minghia....

e' prevista la fucilazione?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nausi' i casini che hanno specialmente a Vicenza se li so' creati loro...i leghisti del cazzo e poi sbandierano la loro superiorita' rispetto ai meridionali....

Zaia sta rompendo i coglioni che vuole altri soldi a razzo alla faccia degli altri stronzi italici che hanno la sfortuna di stare sotto il Po perche quelli di novembre scorso se li so' gia' MANGIATI senza fare un cazzo sul territorio perche' non pensavano che a breve ci sarebbero stati altri problemi....

magari si svegliano tutti i nordici ed aprono gli occhi su chi li amministra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se l'avessi fatto prima sto post, avresti solo dimostrato le palle per contestarmi nel merito anziche' esibirti in maniera coglionica e diversa con i bollini per non smerdare la tua candida immagine che pensi di esserti costruito qua sopra...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Io ti devo solo ringraziare per aver rovinato con la tua presenza un innocente 3d aperto da una fantastica utente per farmi gli auguri...

Io non sono un leghista.
Non lo sono mai stato.

Ho amici e persone capaci che operano in quel partito, come ho amici e persone capaci che operano nella sinistra...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma rispetto le idee dei leghisti.
E non capisco come mai la lega ti dia così tanto fastidio.
Nessuno ti impedisce di fondare il tuo partito di persone che offendono gli altri.

Forse magari è proprio il tuo modo di parlare di politica e di politici ad essere come dire, poco serio, poco costruttivo, poco illuminante, e soprattutto controproducente ad un serio, intelligente, costruttivo dibattito sulle idee politiche o sulla vita politica...

Ribadisco trovo fuori luogo come svillani persone ed amministratori di una città che per diverse ragioni, ha conosciuto un danno ambientale.

Non ti fa per nulla onore, soprattutto come cittadino italiano.


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> okkey.
> 
> Trovo:
> 
> ...



...........altrimenti chi lo caga il panettiere di siviglia e la sua amata ?

Preparo il moschetto e chiamo la guardia padana!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ti devo solo ringraziare per aver rovinato con la tua presenza un innocente 3d aperto da una fantastica utente per farmi gli auguri...
> 
> Io non sono un leghista.
> Non lo sono mai stato.
> ...


Se invece di pensare alla faiga, girando senz'altro anche a vuoto....:mrgreen:....ti fossi battuto perimpedire l'ampliamento della Ederle, magari le migliaia di pali di fondazione che hanno piantato gli Yankee non sarebbero stati impiantati e vi avrebbero lasciato la stessa capacita' drenante del sottosuolo....senza parlare che dove insiste la nuova base sarebbe stato un bacino di laminazione....

v'hanno deviato anche il Bacchiglione e si sono rinforzati solo la parte degli argini che insistevano sulla base....

e te la piji co' me' che sto a Milano?

percio' dico che sei fesso, non protesti con chi ti amministra ma con me....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se invece di pensare alla faiga, girando senz'altro anche a vuoto....:mrgreen:....ti fossi battuto perimpedire l'ampliamento della Ederle, magari le migliaia di pali di fondazione che hanno piantato gli Yankee non sarebbero stati impiantati e vi avrebbero lasciato la stessa capacita' drenante del sottosuolo....senza parlare che dove insiste la nuova sarebbe stato un bacino di laminazione....
> 
> v'hanno deviato anche il Bacchiglione e si sono rinforzati solo la parte degli argini che insistevano sulla base....
> 
> ...


Non passo la vita a protestare...
C'ho da lavorare...
Si tutto quello che vuoi...si è andata così...
Colpa della Ederle...si...contento?

Si basta protestare...si...
Mo domani glielo dico a tutte le persone che sono a casa senza lavoro...
Basta protestare...
:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ...........altrimenti chi lo caga il panettiere di siviglia e la sua amata ?
> 
> Preparo il moschetto e chiamo la guardia padana!


Ma piuttosto preoccupati di chi caga te ed i tuoi post che sono il vuoto pneumatico assoluto....

mi deprimi quando t'incoccio...

devi essere uno sfigato megagalattico....

sei contagioso per caso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non passo la vita a protestare...
> C'ho da lavorare...
> Si tutto quello che vuoi...si è andata così...
> Colpa della Ederle...si...contento?
> ...


Non passi la vita a protestare ma ad esaltare quei 4 zoticoni impestati che ti governano pero'....

ti sei scordato come li elogiavi qualche mese fa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei sempre dello stesso parere o fai come i tuoi concittadini che invece hanno aperto gli occhi?

se non sara' colpa totale della Ederle, v'ha assestato un bel colpo pero' al dissesto idrogeologico per giunta profetizzato facilmente dalle Cassandre che si opponevano...

e ma erano dei centri sociali, neh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma piuttosto preoccupati di chi caga te ed i tuoi post che sono il vuoto pneumatico assoluto....
> 
> mi deprimi quando t'incoccio...
> 
> ...



devo ricordarti cosa penso di te? Sei un pover uomo e una merda!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> devo ricordarti cosa penso di te? Sei un pover uomo e una merda!


ma se pensi che i tuoi effluvi mi facciano effetto sei un emerito coglione....

che poi, come ti ho gia' detto, io scommetto che le palle per dirmelo in faccia non ce l'hai...

neh rambo da tastiera?

io sto in zona sempione tu in quale fogna abiti? 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se pensi che i tuoi effluvi mi facciano effetto sei un emerito coglione....
> 
> che poi, come ti ho gia' detto, io scommetto che le palle per dirmelo in faccia non ce l'hai...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma la smetti utente "Birichino e paciarotto!" :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2011)

Sposto gli off topic in chat.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sposto gli off topic in chat.


Io pero' la chat la sapevo diversa...piu' arrapante...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma tanto vale cancella e risparmi pure sul trasloco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io pero' la chat la sapevo diversa...piu' arrapante...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Non vedo alcun motivo per depennare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

Citazione:
Originariamente Scritto da *Amoremio*  
_no grazie

l'ho ritrovata

era evidente che quella trovata da minerva non era la mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_

ho fatto or ora il DNA bello fresco...compatibile al 123%:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Maggio 2011)

Oggi mi è arrivato questo spam, che mi ha però colpito in modo diverso ... non so cosa pensare. Come si può proporre la vendita di un proprio organo così essenziale quanto il fegato, e in aggiunta, di farlo via email?



> Hello.
> I found your e-mail adress on medical site of transplant and liver  problems.
> My name is Alex, I am 31 years european man, I never drank alcohol  and did not smoke cigarettes, my blood is O+ and I have a good health. If you  need liver transplant I am ready to give part of my liver, but I want to receive  a big compensation for that...
> If you do not need liver transplant, but you know somebody who need it,  please send my message to this person or keep it just in case.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Oggi mi è arrivato questo spam, che mi ha però colpito in modo diverso ... non so cosa pensare. Come si può proporre la vendita di un proprio organo così essenziale quanto il fegato, e in aggiunta, di farlo via email?




potrebbe essere una truffa?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Oggi mi è arrivato questo spam, che mi ha però colpito in modo diverso ... non so cosa pensare. Come si può proporre la vendita di un proprio organo così essenziale quanto il fegato, e in aggiunta, di farlo via email?


Sapevo che si puo' togliere solo una parte che poi ricresce o non da comunque problemi....


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sapevo che si puo' togliere solo una parte che poi ricresce o non da comunque problemi....


 anche io sapevo che il fegato è l'unico organo in grado di rigenerarsi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Oggi mi è arrivato questo spam, che mi ha però colpito in modo diverso ... non so cosa pensare. Come si può proporre la vendita di un proprio organo così essenziale quanto il fegato, e in aggiunta, di farlo via email?


 


ma te l'ha mandata perché sa che sei un alcolizzato? (hips!)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma te l'ha mandata perché sa che sei un alcolizzato? (hips!)


non so ... immagino che abbia spammato mezzo mondo in ricerca di un cannibale :rotfl:


----------

